# Which Pokemon do you think looks the best in their shiny version?



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 15, 2013)

So, as the title suggests, which Pokemon do you think looks the coolest in their shiny form?

I think Rayquaza looks the best. The black, yellow, and red look so badass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2013)

Nigazard or Sandslash or Ponyta or Steelix or Mew or Umbreon or Sudowoodo or Sneasel or Dusclops


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

I personally like Pidgeot.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the original colors usually fit them the best. Though yes there are some that look great as either. I'll come back to this thread and post a top 10, but right now too tired.

For reference


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 15, 2013)

BLUH!
so much green
vomit inducing D:

Miltoic is ossim though

scyther looks.. the same...?

zangoose is straight badass thought shiny or not

i caught a shiny lugia in mu nuzlocke of soul silver x3


----------



## Bioness (Jul 15, 2013)

A lot of them do look like vomit or just sickly looking don't they?

As for Scyther and a few others, you have to look at their secondary colors to see the difference, in Scyther's case his legs.


----------



## Saru (Jul 15, 2013)

Umbreon, Latias, Metagross for certain. Those are the ones that stick in my mind.

The latter two for the gold and Umbreon just looks unique with the blue rings instead of the gold. I hate when Pokemon just get a color tint for their shiny iteration. Like Infernape's pink color tint and all those lame green Mons.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 15, 2013)

I actually don't like too many, but Suicune's is absolutely gorgeous. I think it's a bit more fitting than the original color scheme tbh.



Superman said:


> Nigazard


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Dragonite and Garchomp.


----------



## lacey (Jul 15, 2013)

Umbreon is always the first to come to mind.

Suicune, Rapidash, Latias, Glaceon, Eevee, Charizard, and Rayquaza aren't too far behind either though.



Death-kun said:


> Dragonite and Garchomp.



Garchomp.


----------

